# Pic Added Congrats Lady's Mom



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Haven't seen this posted, but I could have missed it. Anyway, I just wanted to say Congratulations to Marj (Lady's Mom) for being featured in the Pets In Style industry magazine this month. :dothewave: 

Marj makes matching bows for one of the specialty sweater manufacturers, and several of her bows were nicely featured in an article on accessories to match clothing.

Pets In Style is an industry magazine that features new items being offered for our furbabies such as clothes, accessories, bags, bowls, etc. and is very geared to NYC Fashion Week and other events held across the country.

It was truly wonderful to see one of our own beloved SM members featured in this prestigous magazine. :clap: :clap: 

In addition, this same manufacturer emails newsletters to their customers and Miss Lady was featured in this month's newsletter modeling one of the sweaters and bows. She looks adorable as always. :wub: 

WAY TO GO MARJ AND LADY!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats, Marj!!! arty: :drinkup: :yahoo: :dothewave: :walklikeanegyptian: :clap: You know I love your bows!!! Your bows are each like a little piece of art!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :rockon: 

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Lady and Marj


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

:chili: Yayyy Marj!! :chili: 

Congratulation!! arty:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:clap: :dothewave: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!






Joy


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: YEAH MISS MARJ AND MISS LADY! Two of my most favorite friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

And just think...we knew her way back when....best wishes for continued success Marj!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

arty: congrats, that's wonderful arty:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow, Marj!! This is awesome.

Congratulations, my friend arty:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj!!! Congratulations!!!!! :yahoo: :aktion033: :aktion033: :yahoo: .... you are SO DESERVING!!! of this!!!! 
:drinkup: heres to you!!! ...ahhh no, better yet>>>> :wine: :yahoo: 

Wish I could see the magazine!!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*CONGRATS LADY AND MARJ!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow Marj, congratulations, how presigious!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I recognized her bows when I got my magazine last week and meant to shoot a big "Congratulations" her way. 

Congratulations Marj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You deserve it!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations! That's wonderful!

:chili:


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Congratulations Marj & Lady! I don't know if you remember me or not, but I had to come out of lurksville to congratulate you!!!Thats fantastic news!! :grouphug: Sharon & RubyJean


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Way to go Marj and Lady! Congratulations. :yahoo:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Way to go! Congrats!!! Your bows are fabulous! :drinkup: arty:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

arty: arty: arty: No surprise here, love her bows arty: arty: arty: Congrats Marj :yahoo: 


Miss Lady your a model :rochard:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! This was unexpected! I couldn't believe it when I logged on and saw this thread. :biggrin: 

I am pretty excited! I wish I had a scanner so I could scan the page. I think I'm going to frame it and hang it on the wall. :brownbag: 

Thanks for all the kudos!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats, Marj, that's amazing!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :dothewave:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:chili: :woohoo2: :sHa_banana: :chili: :woohoo2: :sHa_banana:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congradulations Marj and Lady. I sure wish I could get Bogie to wear bows, but alas no luck. He's a real boy. I love the beautiful bows you make. I so happy you were recognized for your great work. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Marj-that is awesome!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :thumbsup: :chili: :thumbsup: :chili: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:dothewave: Congratulations! :dothewave:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

WOW!!!!!! That is fantastic. Way to go Marj and Lady!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations Marg & Lady, that is just so neat!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Marj, a big CONGRATS to you!!! :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: 

I tried to find my copy of the pub to see but I must have already discarded it.... bummer!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Hope I am not too late for the party. artytime: 
Congrats to you, Marj !!! :thumbsup: :chili: :thumbsup: :chili: :thumbsup: :chili:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Wooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Marj!!! :aktion033: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Way to go Marj!! Congratulations!! NOW to do you see WHY I need a little girl?? I need to get some of them bows from our very own celebrity......

It is a known fact, your bows are awesome.

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Way to go Marj!! :yahoo: arty: :walklikeanegyptian: You deserve all the recognition in the world. Your bows are GORGEOUS!!

So....does this mean more clothes for Lady??


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I knew I recognized those bows the M2M threw me :rockon: I'll scan it for you tomorrow and email it to you!! [attachment=39601:congrats.gif]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOOOOW! :w00t: that's fantastic marj!!! :yahoo: :walklikeanegyptian: it's about time you were given the recognition you deserve for your lovely and well made bows!! :clap:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations, you two! :chili:


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

YAY CONGRATS!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulations to Marj and Lady!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations Marj and Lady! Wow! What an honor. I'd like to see the pic too, if someone wanted to email it to me.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

That is really awesome! Congrats! Is there a site online we can see it on or anything??


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome!!! You totally deserve it!! We love your bows!!

Peace and Love,


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Marj and Lady :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations Marj! Know we can say that we have bows made by a famous person. :biggrin:


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations! You definitely deserve the recognition!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Congratulatons Marj! You certainly are deserving of this recognition. Winnie and I are 2 major fans of your incredible bows!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (chloeandj @ Jul 30 2008, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613201


> That is really awesome! Congrats! Is there a site online we can see it on or anything??[/B]



Jodi your mailbox is full!!!!!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Congrats Marg......your a sweetie and derserve all the kuddo's

XOXOXOXOX
Nancy And The Fab 5


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderful and very happy for Marj!!!! Congratulations from Bob and Marsha.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (chloeandj @ Jul 30 2008, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613201


> That is really awesome! Congrats! Is there a site online we can see it on or anything??[/B]


Sher found her copy of the magazine and may try to scan it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, congrats Marj. :thmbup: That's fantastic. :woohoo2:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations Marj!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: If I can ever grow Bonbon's topknot enough, I definitely want to order some of your bows. So far, I haven't been able to keep anything in - even the non-slip clips slip right out! :bysmilie:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats Marj!!! :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marj, how thrilling!!!!!!!! Another STAR on SM!!!!!! arty: 

Hey, all I have is "Marj bows"!!!!!! That's because she does such a great job!!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I hope to see the scanned article soon!!! VERY COOL!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW - way to go Marj!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

congrats Marj! how awesome for you and Lady :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

congrats!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Marj !!!! :dothewave: 
This is wonderful news!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

No surprises here! Congrats Marj! Your bows are truly works of art. We love them!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats Marj, we love your bows!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow......that is wonderful!!!!! You have done a great job Marj and my hat is off to you~~Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:biggrin: Good stuff...CONGRATS Marj.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS MARG!!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know if anyone ever uploaded this.
[attachment=40244:bows.jpg]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, I missed this thread....

CONGRATULATIONS, MARJ!

Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 24 2008, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624248


> I don't know if anyone ever uploaded this.[/B]


Ohhh, thank you so much for doing this. I have the publication but my printer/scanner totally died so I was waiting until I got a new one. I'm glad you did it!

Way to go, Marj!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

That's just too cool!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marj, congrats. Your bows are the best !! I'm so glad you're getting the credit you deserve. It's like owning a small piece of art.


----------

